# water stained glass



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi I was trying to get my tank prepared for some java moss im going to be getting and I wanted to make sure all the light from my hood would get into the water. The only problem is my tank is from my parents and its old and they didn't seem to keep parts of it very clean. They glass between the light and the water surface is really dirt and i think its blocking a fair amountof light. I tried to clean with window cleaner, and then moved to bleach but it didn't do a whole lot. Then i proceeded to rinse it forever while it was still dirty so i could put back on my tank :? . 

My question is do you guys know of a good way to get this clean? I think its like calcium and minerals built up on this piece of glass from getting splashed on and then drying over years of time...

thanks


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

You can use either a diluted solution of muriatic acid (available in home centers/hardware stores) or vineager may also work.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

vinegar might work


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've tried both of those, but didn't have much luck. CLR didn't work either. Lime Away might work.

The muriatic acid will etch the glass permanently, as I discovered while trying to clean some tanks with it. It mght help a bit first though.


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

If all else fails the old standby of elbow grease and a razor blade will remove most of the problem if it is a calcium type buildup and not truly stained glass. Once you have removed the buildup then let the hood soak in vinegar and water mix in your bathtub for a day or 2. That should get nearly everything off the glass. I use this method to clean out any used tanks which I stumble across.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I too suggest the vinegar. I have used it, with moderate success. For best results, I would use a soft bristle brush and have at it, or better yet, a soft bristle attachment on a redchargable scrubbing unit. I have a Black and Decker Scumbuster and it works really well. But I must say, although I have had decent sucess with the vinegar ( and feel it to be the best and safest of things I have tried) , it seems that at best, it reduces the buildup, but never completely eliminates it, the glass still always has a lingering film.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Luckily that won't really be a problem in this case, because java moss doesn't need much light.


----------

